# [WANTED] Snakehead feeding vid.



## Jinster

hi, i'm new and lazy









I would really like to see a feeding video of snakeheads and wanna see if they're more exciting then a school of pygos. thx in advance.


----------



## smokinbubbles

well i haven't been here for that long either and every snakehead vid. i have come across on here doesn't work. so yeah someone witha vid. of one eating post it up, i would really like to see a vid. of one eating as well.

J-Rod


----------



## RAYMAN45

E-MAIL ME 
[email protected]

YOU WILL LIKE THIS VIDEO


----------



## RAYMAN45

33" SNAKEHEAD EATING A 14" COMET


----------



## Jinster

RAYMAN45 said:


> 33" SNAKEHEAD EATING A 14" COMET
> [snapback]1031186[/snapback]​


e-mail sent... dude, i love you.


----------



## RAYMAN45

sending








its it scary thinking i stick my hand in that tank everyday
28%


----------



## RAYMAN45

50% sent


----------



## RAYMAN45

with my smaller alligator

btw i put a vid of my bigger alligator eating a mouse


----------



## RAYMAN45

DIRTY GLASS


----------



## RAYMAN45

SENT


----------



## RAYMAN45

post feedback


----------



## Jinster

RAYMAN45 said:


> post feedback
> [snapback]1031265[/snapback]​


Eh? i didn't get the mail.... maybe it's because it's Yahoo webmail service?

on second thought...
since it's a big file i guess i have to wait a while. Alligator eating a mouse? dang thats some pop-corn material right there!

5 hours and still not here... what a drag


----------



## acestro

Okay, let's keep the posting down. No need for 6 posts in a row (use edit post function).


----------



## RAYMAN45

give it a little 
when i send to yahoo it takes a wile


----------



## yeayea123

could u post this video by any chance? i thikn everyone wants to see it


----------



## RAYMAN45

how?


----------



## Jinster

hm.. a new day and i still havent received it. maybe host it on filecloud.com or some other file sharing website? or if you'd like, you could tell me what p2p service you use, what user name, what the movie files are named under (assuming that theyre under shared files )- and i would go get the file and host it for everyone here... i really wanna see your gator!


----------



## RAYMAN45

um 
i can aim
i dont use any p2p thingys

btw the sh ate 75 gold fish today


----------



## Jinster

RAYMAN45 said:


> um
> i can aim
> i dont use any p2p thingys
> 
> btw the sh ate 75 gold fish today
> [snapback]1033184[/snapback]​


heh, sweet. i made an aim account 'givemesomeclip' just for this- since i freakin hate aim and gonna get rid of it after the clips. but yeah, im ready for delivery


----------



## WorldBelow07

RAYMAN45 said:


> um
> i can aim
> i dont use any p2p thingys
> 
> btw the sh ate 75 gold fish today
> [snapback]1033184[/snapback]​


holy sh*t. how often do you feed it?


----------



## RAYMAN45

the gold fish were small about an inch

i feed him when he starts to get aggressive
twice a week
25-50 gold fish each time

when i get home from school we can do it


----------



## jan

RAYMAN45 said:


> the gold fish were small about an inch
> 
> i feed him when he starts to get aggressive
> twice a week
> 25-50 gold fish each time
> 
> when i get home from school we can do it
> [snapback]1033638[/snapback]​


Sounds like a well balanced diet to me


----------



## yeayea123

man, i hope you do post it, i've never seen a snakehead eat before. does it just swallow it's prey whole?


----------



## RAYMAN45

you'll see

he only eats live
i just sent to vids of some1 eles


----------



## RAYMAN45

he ate a live jumbo rat once


----------



## MR HARLEY

RAYMAN45 said:


> he ate a live jumbo rat once
> [snapback]1034319[/snapback]​


email sent , I would like to see the vid


----------



## RAYMAN45

i wanna post it
waiting 4 u e-mail

for all u mfk members the video is in the gallery


----------



## RAYMAN45

MR HARLEY said:


> RAYMAN45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> he ate a live jumbo rat once
> [snapback]1034319[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> email sent , I would like to see the vid
> [snapback]1034330[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

i copyed and pasted you e-mail and fowared it to you
i returned it saying invalid e-mail

can a admin post it for me ?
ill sent to to you and you can post?


----------



## MR HARLEY

RAYMAN45 said:


> i wanna post it
> waiting 4 u e-mail
> 
> for all u mfk members the video is in the gallery
> [snapback]1034333[/snapback]​


Email here please 
[email protected]

and what gallery is this in ?


----------



## RAYMAN45

fish videos gallery
last video

i would post a link
but we started sh*t with ww over that


----------



## MR HARLEY

RAYMAN45 said:


> fish videos gallery
> last video
> 
> i would post a link
> but we started sh*t with ww over that
> [snapback]1034384[/snapback]​


can you pm me the link already please ...thanks


----------



## sadboy

could you pm me a link to the vid... Thanks


----------



## MR HARLEY

Those Vids are too Sweet , thanks for sharing


----------



## RAYMAN45

did they scare you a little?


----------



## Jinster

yay! i finally got the vid! yay theyre fuckin sweet!! yay I want a sh now..... i don't know if you realize it or not, rayman, but youre a threat to the piranha forum now and must be assassinated at once...


----------



## Fomoris

Put a link here please !!!
I want to see it


----------



## yeayea123

someone please post the link or PM me it,.. thanks


----------



## RAYMAN45

if an admin or mod give me permission to post the link


----------



## yeayea123

yo just PM me it then.


----------



## RAYMAN45

yeayea123 said:


> yo just PM me it then.
> [snapback]1036065[/snapback]​


sent


----------



## yeayea123

damn, i just saw the vids,..they were amazing

















btw, what size tank do you have ur SH in?


----------



## RAYMAN45

he is in a 75 untill my cousen clears out his 300

was that u that posted 5 time in a row lol


----------



## yeayea123

lol yea, i needed to get 5 posts in quick to see the vid


----------



## RAYMAN45

mean f*cking fish


----------



## rbp 4 135

i wanna see it


----------



## RAYMAN45

no more pm's
if a admin says i can i will
if not your beat


----------



## kove32

No, please just one lats person! Me!!!


----------



## RAYMAN45

ask some1 to foward it to u 
yea yea has it


----------



## psychofish

damn i smell a post whore

I have 2 snakehead vids hit me up at

Yahoo Messenger

psychofish21


----------



## thePACK

LINK TO WERE? WATERWOLVES? IF SO FEEL FREE TO POST LINK


----------



## RAYMAN45

its to mfk(monsterfishkeeper.com) 
hope its all good tho
snakehead video- http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/gallery/.../cat/520/page/1

gator video- http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/gallery/.../cat/521/page/1


----------



## ~Silly~Spy

MR HARLEY said:


> RAYMAN45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i wanna post it
> waiting 4 u e-mail
> 
> for all u mfk members the video is in the gallery
> [snapback]1034333[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Email here please
> [email protected]
> 
> and what gallery is this in ?
> [snapback]1034381[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

mfk? whats that ?


----------



## RAYMAN45

MonsterFishKeepers.com


----------



## ~Silly~Spy

RAYMAN45 said:


> MonsterFishKeepers.com
> [snapback]1039683[/snapback]​


thank you


----------



## ~Silly~Spy

omg dude that thing is nasty!!! wow thx for sharing with me and when i signed up i put you as my referral


----------



## tramca

That fish is huge! We have 4 nine inch(maybe a little bigger I'm not risking my fingers measuring them). Its total chaos when we feed them. They even try to jump out of the tank to get at the food if we dont throw it in fast enough. 
Hubby wants his P's back though. So we might get rid of these.


----------



## EZmoney

WOW those vids are wicked!!!!!!!


----------



## RAYMAN45

thanks


----------



## rvd

RAYMAN45 said:


> thanks
> [snapback]1052856[/snapback]​


if you guys don't mind can you email me the snakehead feeding videos please?

[email protected]

thanks


----------



## RAYMAN45

RAYMAN45 said:


> its to mfk(monsterfishkeeper.com)
> hope its all good tho
> snakehead video- http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/gallery/.../cat/520/page/1
> 
> gator video- http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/gallery/.../cat/521/page/1
> [snapback]1039558[/snapback]​


here


----------



## pyrokingbrand

WHoa!! thats one impressive dude!


----------



## Avatar~God

The vid dont work for me those pages dont work


----------



## RAYMAN45

there is another video up
my snakehead vs 7" red devil 

you need 5 or 10 posts to veiw it


----------



## fung88

Can you keep any kind of snakeheads in a 33gal??


----------



## corbypete

can someone host those vids somewhere wehere all can see without signing upt to other siteS?

maybe stick it int he video section, or use one of those free streaming sites


----------



## RAYMAN45

too big for putfile .com

p-fury can host it 
ill send it to an admin


----------



## yeayea123

man, was that ur red devil? did you just buy it to feed ur snakehead? kind of an expensive feeder


----------



## MR HARLEY

fung88 said:


> Can you keep any kind of snakeheads in a 33gal??
> [snapback]1073972[/snapback]​


Yeah Id say you can for about a Day


----------



## RAYMAN45

get some dwarf snakeheads of a 33

the rd was biteing my frt,
then i moved him and he was biteing my alligator
so i let the snakehead bit him


----------



## corbypete

that snakehead looks too big for that tank, he can barely swim... alomost needs a 30000 gallon the way they swim about


----------



## TimmyTeam

doesnt work for me, i go to the link but than the video doesnt work.


----------



## "qickshot"

if anyone can pm it to me or email it to me that would be great i cant sgn up for nother forum [email protected]
AIM: eminemkid102


----------



## GlassblowRBPown

yeah, somebody pm me this


----------



## fury

useing his fin like a foot....thats so cool


----------



## dutchfrompredator

omfg!


----------



## boozehound420

wow that site is awesome man, just going through those thumbnails at the bottom are nuts, one has so many nuts fish in a huge tank, arowanas/snakeheads/turtles/rays/and things ive never seen before

ow and WHAT THE f*ck, man i wil not be satisfied untill i have one of those damn snakeheads


----------

